

Karmanetics is like Intrade, but legal - aakilfernandes
http://karmanetics.com/#!market

======
scottstephens
Personally I think the part that makes it legal (not trading real money) also
makes it much less interesting or useful than Intrade. How does it grow a user
base fairly representative of all opinions? The internet is full of sites
whose user base's collective opinion strongly disagrees with me. I'm not
usually inclined to hop on the site and tell a collection of random internet
people that they're wrong. Even if I get to bump the number on some poll a
little bit. On the hand, if you tell me that if I'm right and the random
internet people end up being wrong, I get to take some of their money... now
I'm listening.

Bottom line, real money on the line is a strong motivator for people with
contrary opinions to participate. Karma is not.

Nice looking website though.

~~~
aakilfernandes
Definitely agree that a cash incentive would be better, but I think a karma
based version is worth a shot. I'm looking at it more like an experiment than
a startup at this point.

Look at wikipedia, which beats out any paid enycolpedia. The goal is similar:
focus on a dedicated group of core users (news junkies/ econ geeks) who create
something that is valuable for everyone.

------
aakilfernandes
Founder here. Questions/comments/nitpicking appreciated.

